# Tristano Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! Here are some pics of the Tristano Shawl. I knitted it with about 600 yards of the Knitting Notions Superwash Sport yarn (a really fabulous yarn!) on US 6 needles, and it measures about 64" x 30". It is a bottom up triangle with a fancy little spine made of eyelet mock cables. 

I often get asked about why I name my shawl designs what I do. In this case, I named it "Tristano" after my favorite song that I used to play on the Celtic harp, which was "Lamento di Tristano," a haunting Italian lament written in honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. His famously tragic love story with Isolde inspired the design elements in this shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the swirly curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree. 

The pattern itself is not quite ready for release, but will be very soon. I hope you all like it, and thanks for having a look!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful--as usual. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kraftykaren (Mar 4, 2013)

realy beautiful


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, celtic harp and Tristan and Iseault, I cannot think of a lovelier image. The shawl fits.


----------



## huntm0103 (Sep 24, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks ready to me! I have done two of your Ashton shawls - thank you very much! I learned an awful lot in the process. Do you think I could tackle this successfully?


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl designed by the master! 
Love the story behind the design and name.
So well done!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Another extraordinary design!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your positive comments! I really enjoyed designing this one. It was fun to go bottom up this time around (my first bottom up design) and watch the shawl get smaller and smaller as it is knitted. It took me like 1 second to bind off! That was a lot different than having hundreds of stitches to bind off. Of course, those hundreds had to be cast on, so it's six of one, half dozen of the other I guess.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

peony said:


> Looks ready to me! I have done two of your Ashton shawls - thank you very much! I learned an awful lot in the process. Do you think I could tackle this successfully?


I think that you could. It is really not a hard shawl to knit... but like I said in my previous post, it is just working in the opposite direction. So you'd be learning some new things, which is always good, but it won't make you tear your hair out or anything!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Love the design and the story. BUT mostly love the "spine" it's so much prettier that the usual spines!


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Breathtaking.
Displayed beautifully and yes, tells a story, I was thinking of ferns when I first saw the pics before I went back & read your description notes.
Yarn fits perfectly too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

litprincesstwo said:


> Love the design and the story. BUT mostly love the "spine" it's so much prettier that the usual spines!


Thanks. The nice thing about the bottom up shawls is that the single decreases that are next to the spine form a nice little ridge that one can put a little bitty something special in the middle. I'vew always loved that little eyelet mock cable, and it fit in just perfectly I was happy to find out!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!! That is beautiful


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

so beautiful!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Quite quite lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning as usual.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Simply gorgeous pattern--and I love the color, too!


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Will look forward to it. I still have to post a photo of my ruxton, really enjoyed that one! Thanks


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Another winner! :thumbup:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Ab Fab!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Dee, How much more beautiful can your designs get. I am working another Ruxton right now, I can not start another thing. This will be added to my wish list I am sure.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Breathtaking.
> Displayed beautifully and yes, tells a story, I was thinking of ferns when I first saw the pics before I went back & read your description notes.
> Yarn fits perfectly too.


Thanks! I see ferns too... those curves are just really organic looking and so I think one can "see" different things in them because of it.

I love that yarn color, which is called "persimmon." I can't speak highly enough of that fabulous sport weight yarn. It is a light weight sport and feel so great in the hand while knitting it. And the dyeing is beautifully done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Dee, How much more beautiful can your designs get. I am working another Ruxton right now, I can not start another thing. This will be added to my wish list I am sure.


Aw, thanks! Hey, that Ruxton won't take too long, and Tristano will be there when you are ready, as will the KAL I do for it (since my KALs never end, as you well know).


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> Beautiful! Will look forward to it. I still have to post a photo of my ruxton, really enjoyed that one! Thanks


Thanks! I look forward to your Ruxton post. Please post it in the KAL too so we can all see it.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sensational!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I absolutely love it. Just moved to FL and find that I need to carry an extra layer wherever I go as I'm always cold, indoors.

Never did such an intricate shawl but would love to try it. Please let me know if you need a test knitter! And, when the pattern is available. I don't usually buy patterns because until I see the instructions, I don't know if my skill set can match them. Hopefully, I'll be able to do yours.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I looked at that twiny edge and though, "Celtic."


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

With my first glimpse of this Tristano, "Celtic" came to mind. This shawl is absolutely gorgeous with its subtle leaves and twiny border.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I absolutely love it. Just moved to FL and find that I need to carry an extra layer wherever I go as I'm always cold, indoors.
> 
> Never did such an intricate shawl but would love to try it. Please let me know if you need a test knitter! And, when the pattern is available. I don't usually buy patterns because until I see the instructions, I don't know if my skill set can match them. Hopefully, I'll be able to do yours.


Thanks! I think you might find the shawl fairly easy to make if you have done any lace at all, even on other types of projects. If you want to see the type of instructions I so, as well as what type of skillset you would need, check out my free Ashton Shawlette pattern here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html. If you think you could do that shawl, you could probably do this one as well.

I should be releasing the pattern early next week,and it will be posted here in the Designer Pattern section!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh oh oh. That design is gorgeous. And screams Beads to me. Are you planning on a beaded version like you did with Liz????

My yarn is sitting waiting needles at the ready and clicking impatiently like feet taping out Morse code. next Tuesday. Next Tuesday. Next Tuesday.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

If we all tap our toes in unison, do you think it will make it happen sooner?


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dee, this one is such a beauty!!! I can see how you could be inspired to design such a beautiful shawl, it's like a sweet story of love. From the bottom up is a new challenge and quite intriguing keeping us on our toes. I love the spine, something like an eyelet cable...hummm. Please release this pattern ASAP!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Oh oh oh. That design is gorgeous. And screams Beads to me. Are you planning on a beaded version like you did with Liz????
> 
> My yarn is sitting waiting needles at the ready and clicking impatiently like feet taping out Morse code. next Tuesday. Next Tuesday. Next Tuesday.


You and your beads!!! Yep, I think this one is really tailor made for beads. I might do release a beaded version eventually... although I'd have to let someone else knit up the sample! I'm glad you like it and consider it bead-worthy!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I absolutely love it. Just moved to FL and find that I need to carry an extra layer wherever I go as I'm always cold, indoors.
> 
> Never did such an intricate shawl but would love to try it. Please let me know if you need a test knitter! And, when the pattern is available. I don't usually buy patterns because until I see the instructions, I don't know if my skill set can match them. Hopefully, I'll be able to do yours.


I can say with confidence that Dee's patterns are the best. She doesn't leave anything out. As you no doubt know, so many designers assume the knitter knows what kind of cast on to use, what kind of bind off to use, how to block it, etc. Not Dee. Everything is explained in her patterns. They are thorough! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

This shawl is not difficult in any respect because everything is clearly explained.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW Dee. This is fabulous. I definitely will have to do this one. I better get hustling on my Edwina. I will be read for fingering weight after the Edwina. I especially love the center stitches. lovely and different. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Another beautiful Dee design! I agree with Rose, it definitely has a Celtic feel to it. The eyelet cable spine is the perfect touch. I love the twining leaves. The very interesting bottom up design means no long bind offs.....a huge plus! One thing I love about all Dee's designs is each one has it's own challenge, something that teaches us something new. Maybe a new technique, a new stitch, or just a new way to get started. 

Tuesday can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> If we all tap our toes in unison, do you think it will make it happen sooner?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Dee, this one is such a beauty!!! I can see how you could be inspired to design such a beautiful shawl, it's like a sweet story of love. From the bottom up is a new challenge and quite intriguing keeping us on our toes. I love the spine, something like an eyelet cable...hummm. Please release this pattern ASAP!!!


Thanks! I was excited to figure out how to work a pretty spine in, but like I said, with those bottom up shawls, that spine is just begging to be something special!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another stunning shawl..love how you came up with the name. You are talented in many directions! 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

this is an absolutely beautiful design! and you picked the perfect yarn for it. Well done again!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking forward to giving this one a try. I've got some lovely Alpaca/silk blend on the wheel right now that should look very nice done up in this pattern!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I can say with confidence that Dee's patterns are the best. She doesn't leave anything out. As you no doubt know, so many designers assume the knitter knows what kind of cast on to use, what kind of bind off to use, how to block it, etc. Not Dee. Everything is explained in her patterns. They are thorough! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> This shawl is not difficult in any respect because everything is clearly explained.


Thanks for the vote of confidence CathyAnn!!! I just try to put everything in the pattern that I would want to know if I were knitting it. I know that when I started knitting lace, I would get frustrated since a lot of patterns assumed I knew a lot more than I did, which wasn't much! So I try to walk the fine line between just enough explanation but not so much to put you to sleep!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, Dee, isn't it gorgeous! I can see myself wearing the 
Tristan and listening to Celtic music. The Tristan is stunning!!!! Hurry up and get the pattern done! It is a masterpiece! ;0)


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous design, Dee! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> WOW Dee. This is fabulous. I definitely will have to do this one. I better get hustling on my Edwina. I will be read for fingering weight after the Edwina. I especially love the center stitches. lovely and different. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! Yep, a fingering weight shawl is often just what the doctor ordered after working a full sized lace weight shawl!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> If we all tap our toes in unison, do you think it will make it happen sooner?


No but it might deafen her!!!!!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Well when you plan the retreat that is being discussed over on ravelry, I promise to teach you how to bead. And Nan will be there too right Nanciann?


stevieland said:


> You and your beads!!! Yep, I think this one is really tailor made for beads. I might do release a beaded version eventually... although I'd have to let someone else knit up the sample! I'm glad you like it and consider it bead-worthy!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Well when you plan the retreat that is being discussed over on ravelry, I promise to teach you how to bead. And Nan will be there too right Nanciann?


Are we having a retreat I don't know about???


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Are we having a retreat I don't know about???


Yup. You are organising it!!!!!     :thumbup:


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Are we having a retreat I don't know about???


Yup. You are organising it!!!!!     :thumbup:


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

This new design is a stunner! Want to knit it soon!

kk


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry to be so late coming to the party...Very busy day for me today.

This shawl is so lovey...the design just jumps out ..yet is so delicate and lacy looking...such fun to do this spine that is really breathtaking...

Beads? Oh yes...yes...yes...perfect for beads...


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful,love the color, shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Yup. You are organising it!!!!!     :thumbup:


I see that now! Well, what the heck. Let's party at Catoctin, or Catochin as you would say.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Another beauty. Can't wait to get the pattern, though I am way behind with my knitting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Another stunning shawl..love how you came up with the name. You are talented in many directions!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bless your heart! Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Another amazing pattern.


----------



## taty's oma (Aug 7, 2013)

oh Dee--this will be The One that I make for my eldest daughter's wedding for May 2014 !!

just in time...  

I have looked at soooo many but the mock cable spine is perfect and the whole love story thing will be lovely to convey to her and my future son-in-law.............

keeping my fingers crossed at my first adventure in Stevieland designs


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

taty's oma said:


> oh Dee--this will be The One that I make for my eldest daughter's wedding for May 2014 !!
> 
> just in time...
> 
> ...


That is so exciting! I would be honored if you knitted this shawl for your daughter's wedding. Wow! Thanks so much.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Stunning please release it soon! I can not wait!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG...that is just stunning I can't wait to buy the pattern hope it's available soon


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love that center design. I'm currently working on the Elizabeth in your kal. I'll be waiting for this pattern to be released.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Boy you are amazing. Great color, love the spine also excellent workmanship. You win the gold medal. Great job


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the spine and the design on the bottom. And I'm still to restart Edwina- planning to get back to her tomorrow.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the perfect yarn in my stash. Can"t wait for the pattern.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

love it! as always!! can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous as are all your designs. I can't wait for the release.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's lovely. I will purchase it when it's ready for sale, although I have two of your shawls on the needles in "time out," waiting until I have the time to really sit down and figure out where I screwed up


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

cdninswe said:


> Yup. You are organising it!!!!!     :thumbup:


Retreat? I am going to need a rehab center! Every shawl you design calls to me. I can stop knitting them! 
Seriously, is there a retreat planned? I need details if there is. Retreat/rehab, all good for the soul!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Fabulous! For those of us who are new to lace, could you include advice on how to make this in a smaller size, like a Shawlette?just a thought, thanks


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Beautiful--as usual. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Love it as per usual


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful....the colour of fallen leaves


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful. I love the color you chose.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Really beautiful, can't wait for the release.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm ready to knit it when you are ready to release it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is such a lovely pattern. Fell in love with the spine. It was really nice to knit. Never thought that I would do a bottom-up shawl, let alone really enjoy it! The bind off is such a breeze. Really liked the border too. Definitely different to see it develop before the body.
Sue


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

Such a beautiful design!! I will patiently await the release of the pattern!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, it sure is lovely!!! Love the color too!!!


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

litprincesstwo said:


> Love the design and the story. BUT mostly love the "spine" it's so much prettier that the usual spines!


My sentiments exactly! This is a new "spine" design? And the lace looks so crisp and clear. The best designed shawl I've seen in a long time, but then your designs are just getting better and better all the time. Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl Dee. Looking forward to trying this one.
Just got some yarn the other day.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks amazing! I look forward for its release.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't wait for the release of your pattern,


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so appealing to the eye. Shawls take my breath away.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl Dee. Well done. Love the center spine, love the color, love everything! I just wish I could knit as fast as you design. LOL


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! That is gorgeous. Hope the pattern will be ready soon.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Love this beautiful design, and especially the cabled spine. Well done, as usual, and the color is wonderful, too.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the center line. its not the same old yo, k1, yo. very pretty shawl. great job!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, my, breathtakingly beautiful...and I loved the explanation to its creation as well. A shawl with a history, love it!!!!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

hope I didn't miss someone else posting this request/statement. surely hope you will do a written pattern of this, not just a chart. love your written patterns. charts get me so stressed out, I decided after many attempts, not worth it when there are so many written patterns available. thanks and happy knitting.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

beautiful - love it and the creation story


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

The shawl is gorgeous! I always love your designs and keep knitting them over and over. Looking forward to this one!
Judy


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

How lovely! Beautiful work and I love the interesting pattern used for the spine. 'Can't wait to see the pattern and give it a try.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautifiul


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !!! Perhaps the most gorgeous I've seen!


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

Just beautiful... I love the color !!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks again !

I guess I will keep knitting shawls as long as you make the patterns.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love the story and the shawl. The center spine is so nice...I really like that about this shawl.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

litprincesstwo said:


> Love the design and the story. BUT mostly love the "spine" it's so much prettier that the usual spines!


I have to agree the spine is what caught my eye first then the story made me examine the details.

Love knowing the thoughts/story behind the design, makes me want to make it even more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Your designs just get more beautiful with each one you chart. Know this will be a winner as all of the shawls you offer are .Just out of this world beautiful.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't wait Dee! I had some yarn set aside for another Ruxton, once I finish up my Edwina. But I may use it for this lovely shawl (Socks That Rock in Rusty). But I will have to consider my fingering weight choices as well. Decisions, decisions  I think a solid or tonal yarn might work best, what do you think?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

This is another beauty!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

So beautiful, it took my breath away!!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

eahite said:


> Ah, celtic harp and Tristan and Iseault, I cannot think of a lovelier image. The shawl fits.


Yes the name fits the shawl. This is truly awesome. You have a very creative and artistic mind. I have not knitted a shawl but I would like to try this one for myself.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Working from the bottom up, how many did you have to cast on ?


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Just beautiful! It has the prettiest spine I've seen. Love it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

How very beautiful! Wonderful work. A piece of art.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful. You are such a talented woman, thank you for always sharing.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful design! I really like the spine treatment!!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok Dee, knock it off, I'm at least 3 shawls behind. I had to order yarn for Elizabeth, so haven't even started that one. I love the idea of a bottom up shawl. New challenge! I love that color too.


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

What a treat to open up KP and find a new shawl designed by Dee! Love the name, the story, ( I am a Tristan and Isolde fan), and can't wait for the pattern! Thanks a million, Dee!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl - as always! We will be watching for the pattern.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

This is absolute gorgeous, hopefully I can get the pattern when it becomes available. Can you let me know what magazine I
can look for it in. My you must have the patience of Job. What a talent you have. Hope I can accomplish this.

Linda


----------



## pamlico (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love your patterns. As soon as I choose the yarn I will start the Ruxton. Now I may put that off until I can knit the Tristano Shawl. A "from the bottom up" shawl sounds interesting...and I LOVE the looks of the spine. And the color too. I like everything about it. You are indeed the master!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! I woke up and what a lovely surprise--thanks to ALL of you that commented and said such nice things about the design. I appreciate everyone taking the time to do that. 

I've got to run out the door in a bit to go out of town, but I'm going to try to answer as many of you individually as I can before my husband starts yelling at me to get off the darn computer and get ready!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Amazing shawl ! &#9829;


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Retreat? I am going to need a rehab center! Every shawl you design calls to me. I can stop knitting them!
> Seriously, is there a retreat planned? I need details if there is. Retreat/rehab, all good for the soul!


You are so funny!!! Shawl rehab! I can see centers springing up around LYSs everywhere!

The "retreat" is something that is being bandied around on my Ravelry "Design by Dee" group...One of the group members talked about how she and her family vacationed in the Catoctin Mountains (since one of my shawls is named Catoctin) and then my friend Lorraine said what about a fall retreat!? So it is just in the "wouldn't that be great" stage.... so we'll see where it goes...


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Once again drop dead gorgeous! Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

dgoll said:


> Fabulous! For those of us who are new to lace, could you include advice on how to make this in a smaller size, like a Shawlette?just a thought, thanks


Thanks! I include size customization info with all my patterns now, and also detailed info on how to recalculate stitch counts when knitting a different size than the pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning and gorgeous. Like the story too!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

wittless knitter said:


> hope I didn't miss someone else posting this request/statement. surely hope you will do a written pattern of this, not just a chart. love your written patterns. charts get me so stressed out, I decided after many attempts, not worth it when there are so many written patterns available. thanks and happy knitting.


And... All my shawl patterns now have full written instructions as well as charts. My first few patterns were charted only, but now that I have a test knitter that wants to knit off written instructions and is very detailed oriented, I feel good about releasing the patterns both ways. It takes more time, but it is worth it as far as I am concerned so that people like you can knit up my patterns as well! Fair is fair, right???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Working from the bottom up, how many did you have to cast on ?


For the pattern size, 333 stitches. Yep, it's a few, but like I said, once you get rolling after the first 20 rows or so, it is smooth sailing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marylin said:


> Thanks again !
> 
> I guess I will keep knitting shawls as long as you make the patterns.


Thank YOU! and Bless your heart, that is so sweet. Since I plan on making patterns for a long time, I guess you can look forward to MANY shawls in your future, woo hoo!!!! (You can't really have too many, right?) :-D


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I didn't think your shawl could get any prettier, but I was wrong. Love it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> Yes the name fits the shawl. This is truly awesome. You have a very creative and artistic mind. I have not knitted a shawl but I would like to try this one for myself.


Thanks! You are very kind. If you have not knitted a shawl, I think you will find them very addictive once you start. So you have been warned! But there is just something about knitting a shawl... to see the design emerge, to watch the catepillar turned into a butterfly after the blocking process... to take the shawl off the blocking pins and seeing the amazing piece of knitting that you created... well, I (of course) think there is just about nothing else like it. But I'm prejudiced I admit.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk about Kismet - I was listening to Tristan and Isolde last night while knitting another Liz, I check on KP and what do I find but an absolute Knockout Beauty designed by the One and Only! 
I love how the stitch patterns flow into one another - much like the musical ideas of Wagner's ethereal music winds around each other to tell the love story...In my (very humble) opinion, this design SCREAMS for a subtle tonal yarn to represent the close vocal harmonies and chromatic shifts present in the music as well as showing off the flow of the stitch patterns that are not set off by a typical openwork lace pattern. 

Delicate, sensual, lovely.

I. Must. Make. This!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Ok Dee, knock it off, I'm at least 3 shawls behind. I had to order yarn for Elizabeth, so haven't even started that one. I love the idea of a bottom up shawl. New challenge! I love that color too.


I know, I am bad!!! Well, when one quits her job to design full time, design happens! I've been mad at myself because I thought I was not putting out the new designs quickly enough...so now I feel much better (thank you very much!) and not like so much of a slacker. :wink:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very, very pretty


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I really like the mock cable spine, the lace cable border, and your source of inspiration.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Dee, "...you had me at Hello" on this one! 
Tristano is a classic, like your Ashton. While I enjoy knitting the more intricate lacy patterns, I enjoy wearing the cleaner, classic ones more. I plan to be at Stitches East in Hartford this weekend, will be looking for yarn for "Trissy". (please don't be offended, nicknames are always born of love)
Enjoy your day....great debut.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think this is my favorite of all ... I love the history behind the name! and the color and the fact that you did a beautiful twisted spine.. just amazing!!!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait till it's released.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it. Gorgeous . Waiting or the pattern. Thank you


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

It is beautiful cannot wait to gave a go at it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Linda Haworth said:


> This is absolute gorgeous, hopefully I can get the pattern when it becomes available. Can you let me know what magazine I
> can look for it in. My you must have the patience of Job. What a talent you have. Hope I can accomplish this.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda. I self publish all my designs, so I will be offering it here on KP in the Designer pattern section, along with a link to my Ravelry store where it can be purchased with or without a Raverly membership. Since I plan on publishing next Monday or Tuesday, just look for it in the digest.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> Talk about Kismet - I was listening to Tristan and Isolde last night while knitting another Liz, I check on KP and what do I find but an absolute Knockout Beauty designed by the One and Only!
> I love how the stitch patterns flow into one another - much like the musical ideas of Wagner's ethereal music winds around each other to tell the love story...In my (very humble) opinion, this design SCREAMS for a subtle tonal yarn to represent the close vocal harmonies and chromatic shifts present in the music as well as showing off the flow of the stitch patterns that are not set off by a typical openwork lace pattern.
> 
> Delicate, sensual, lovely.
> ...


My goodness! And thank you! Kismet indeed. Your writing is very poetic...

I did design it specifically for a subtle tonal yarn. That was why I kept the body with a significant amount of stockinette in between the hazel leaves... so the hand dyed yarn could work together with the pattern, which I tried to keep very organic.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow you knitting is so good!love it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Dee, "...you had me at Hello" on this one!
> Tristano is a classic, like your Ashton. While I enjoy knitting the more intricate lacy patterns, I enjoy wearing the cleaner, classic ones more. I plan to be at Stitches East in Hartford this weekend, will be looking for yarn for "Trissy". (please don't be offended, nicknames are always born of love)
> Enjoy your day....great debut.


That is funny! I'm so glad you like it. And I love Trissy! (reminds me of Tressy, does anyone remember those dolls from the 1960s where a big piece of hair grew out of the top of her head and you could make it longer or shorter to style it yourself???) I am big on nicknames as well... so that is perfect. You'll have to tell us all about your trip to Stitches East... Swing by the Ruxton or Edwina KAL and make us drool with jealously and excitement please!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

AWESOME work! I love the story that goes with it. Great work.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think this is my favorite of all ... I love the history behind the name! and the color and the fact that you did a beautiful twisted spine.. just amazing!!!


Thanks Ronie. I do love that spine, and it's so easy to do! I'm all about that... maximum impact, minimum effort!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely amazing design!!!
This one might displace the Catoctin as my absolute favourite. Can't wait for the release


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, I was ready to start knitting until I came to the part where it says pattern is not available yet. Have to wait....
Love this one


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Incredible! My needles are ready!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dee,
This shawl looks FABULOUS........
TRISTANO is definitely going to be ANOTHER WINNER.....
1) My credit card is waiting for the release of the Pattern....
2) My Yarn is waiting....
3) NEEDLES are Ready....
NOW IT's ALL UP TO YOU........ HA-HA-Ha........ HUGS.....
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! i will definitely want to make this one!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the design  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Another beauty. Can't wait to get the pattern, though I am way behind with my knitting.


Hey, SUNNYBUTTERFLY -
You are ALWAYS a day ahead of us here in the States..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That is funny! I'm so glad you like it. And I love Trissy! (reminds me of Tressy, does anyone remember those dolls from the 1960s where a big piece of hair grew out of the top of her head and you could make it longer or shorter to style it yourself???) I am big on nicknames as well... so that is perfect. You'll have to tell us all about your trip to Stitches East... Swing by the Ruxton or Edwina KAL and make us drool with jealously and excitement please!


I do remember that doll, and "Chatty Kathy", as well as the one that you could give a bottle of water to, then had to change the diaper b/c it ran right through....now _that's_ funny.


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! again! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous!


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Let us know when the pattern is released as I am an avid shawl knitter. I love it!!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Breathtaking! Looking forward to release of the pattern! Love the colors.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! And what a terrific yarn choice!

Hazel


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

A feast for the eye!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

A feast for the eye!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...The "retreat" is something that is being bandied around on my Ravelry "Design by Dee" group...


Would KPers who aren't part of the Ravelry group be welcome?


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Truly beautiful. Have you ever made/designed a Faroese shawl? If so, I'd love to see it. I am in a fiber group and that will be our project for the year. Haven't seen too many that I love.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow. Now to find the harp music to learn while awaiting the pattern. My Dusty Strings FH34 is at the ready and my fingers poised! It'll be fun to play the tune and wear the shawl at the Harp Festival. Eager to find just the right yarn. Thanks for such a thought-full design. Yours are always so clearly done.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

What a beatiful shawl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Oh Stevieland...you've done it again....It is so beautiful. Thank you .


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous and I do love the spine also.... so different!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dee.. as always it is another gorgeous creation.

Cannot wait for the release to add to my "Dee" other shawl pattern to do list LOL

Keep creating and inspiring. You are amazing.

Hug and God Bless.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So nice. Enjoyed the story about the shawls name.

SEA


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Agree with litprincesstwo -- I love the center back. Much tidier and interesting than the more typical YO,K,YO. Very nicely conceived.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Dee, I wish I could watch the wheels turning in your head as you design such wonderful patterns...You must have the most delightful sense of style and whimsy to bring story elements to life through your hands and into wearable breathtaking garments. This will be the Stevieland Wonder that I'll try (been a bit intimidated by lace, but can't resist cables...that mock cable spine grabbed me and won't let go). Thanks for bringing lace to life for this coward! ;-) Lynn


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Dee, I wish I could watch the wheels turning in your head as you design such wonderful patterns...You must have the most delightful sense of style and whimsy to bring story elements to life through your hands and into wearable breathtaking garments. This will be the Stevieland Wonder that I'll try (been a bit intimidated by lace, but can't resist cables...that mock cable spine grabbed me and won't let go). Thanks for bringing lace to life for this coward! ;-) Lynn


Stevieland Wonder.....a perfect moniker for our Beloved Dee!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the centre spine design. Well, I love all of it, but that really caught my eye.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Hard to believe it's sport weight yarn-- it looks so fine.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Tht is so beautifull. Every design you bring out I think "That is my faourite" so you have produced many favourites :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely, as are ALL your designs!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

taty's oma said:


> oh Dee--this will be The One that I make for my eldest daughter's wedding for May 2014 !!
> 
> just in time...
> 
> ...


You won't regret it. Dee's patterns as well as her designs are superior! :thumbup:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

SO gorgeous! And thanks for the background info on what inspired the pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely as always!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> Talk about Kismet - I was listening to Tristan and Isolde last night while knitting another Liz, I check on KP and what do I find but an absolute Knockout Beauty designed by the One and Only!
> I love how the stitch patterns flow into one another - much like the musical ideas of Wagner's ethereal music winds around each other to tell the love story...In my (very humble) opinion, this design SCREAMS for a subtle tonal yarn to represent the close vocal harmonies and chromatic shifts present in the music as well as showing off the flow of the stitch patterns that are not set off by a typical openwork lace pattern.
> 
> Delicate, sensual, lovely.
> ...


Well said!!! :thumbup:


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's beautiful, just like all the rest of your shawls. I will be waiting for the release of this pattern as I have all of your patterns. Thanks for such lovely work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> ...the stitch patterns flow into one another - much like the musical ideas of Wagner's ethereal music winds around each other to tell the love story... this design SCREAMS for a subtle tonal yarn to represent the close vocal harmonies and chromatic shifts present in the music as well as showing off the flow of the stitch patterns that are not set off by a typical openwork lace pattern...


I thought that I had my yarn ready to start my Tristano right away & now you have convinced me that I need a subtle tonal!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I had my yarn ready to start my Tristano right away & now you have convinced me that I need a subtle tonal!!!


Do you have any of that Red Heart Stardust left? I know, for a fact, that you will be seeing one in the blue version of that yarn.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Another one for my to-do list! I love them all! Are you going to open a class/KAL for this one Dee?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> Another one for my to-do list! I love them all! Are you going to open a class/KAL for this one Dee?


I am sure one will be starting as soon as the pattern is available...so knitters can make decisions on colors, yarn, needles, etc.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just realized that I have the perfect yarn for this shawl. I just came from the Vogue Live Knitting Show in Chicago and I bought the most beautiful hand dyed yarn. I can't wait for the release of the pattern. Thanks Dee, love the design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Do you have any of that Red Heart Stardust left?


You know that I do 
I've got an olive green & peach & more mauve.
I hadn't thought of that - probably because I was thinking of doing it in sport weight first.


> I know, for a fact, that you will be seeing one in the blue version of that yarn.


Lovely colourway - I'm sure that it is beautiful


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Love that edge lace pattern. This is a beautiful use for it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool! I love reading everyone's progress and how they approach each new pattern, even when I'm not 'knitting along'. Too many Christmas projects in the way!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colourway - I'm sure that it is beautiful


I was thinking the peachy orange or pink are colors that are in the honeysuckle blossoms. It could just be my wild imagination, but that pointed lace edge placed at the base of the twining vines reminds me of a honeysuckle blossom.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Cables are so different. Please let us know when the pattern is ready.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous as usual and thousands of miles beyond my capabilities.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> Gorgeous as usual and thousands of miles beyond my capabilities.


You would be very surprised at just how easy Dee's patterns are to knit. She has this wonderful knack of making simple look complicated. Oops! Maybe I shouldn't have told that secret. LOL!

She does stretch our knitting skills with each new shawl/stole design, but her patterns explain the process step by step. And if that isn't enough, there's always help available at the KALs.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Do you have any of that Red Heart Stardust left? I know, for a fact, that you will be seeing one in the blue version of that yarn.


I have the pink version of that yarn and that is EXACTLY the yarn I thought of when I saw the photos. Great minds, Pacific Rose...Great minds!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I was thinking the peachy orange or pink are colors that are in the honeysuckle blossoms...that pointed lace edge placed at the base of the twining vines reminds me of a honeysuckle blossom.


Oh... I was thinking the green but I have to bow to your experience. I don't have the pink - there was only one ball of that & one of the blue left when I made that score.


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, I love the color.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I have the pink version of that yarn and that is EXACTLY the yarn I thought of when I saw the photos. Great minds, Pacific Rose...Great minds!


I had the blue.... and the peach... and could not make up my mind. My daughter pointed to the blue... so it's going to be blue. Guess the peach has to wait, but I hear great sobbing coming from the yarn box.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh... I was thinking the green but I have to bow to your experience. I don't have the pink - there was only one ball of that & one of the blue left when I made that score.


It still works. The "green" I ended up with looked more gold and would look just as good...maybe would even pick up the antique Celtic look more.

I think this pattern is going to take on different personalities with the yarn colors and weights... just like the Ruxton did. Can you imagine it in lace weight? Those twining vines, and the sheer body of stockinette with hints of hazel leaves scattered over it....


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It still works. The "green" I ended up with looked more gold and would look just as good...maybe would even pick up the antique Celtic look more.
> 
> I think this pattern is going to take on different personalities with the yarn colors and weights... just like the Ruxton did. Can you imagine it in lace weight? Those twining vines, and the sheer body of stockinette with hints of hazel leaves scattered over it....


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! decisions, decisions...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> Gorgeous as usual and thousands of miles beyond my capabilities.


Come on Calisuzi - You can do it.......

Dee's patterns ARE the BEST way to start your LACE FAZE of Knitting....... and We will ALL help........

You Know that You want to Knit-a-long with All the rest of us........ It's lots of FUN to knit with a KAL helping along every row.........
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful shawl! Seems you can design faster than I can knit! This one will be in the cue for sure!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you, thank you. I did not realize that all your patterns now have written patterns as well as charts. maybe it would have been best that I didn't know. I want to do them all. happy knitting.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I knew that I found Red Heart "Stardust", (in several colors) for a reason!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What's the song... something about "sprinkled stardust in your eyes of blue"... or do I have that wording mixed up a bit. The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers. I'm afraid I'm dating myself with that song, though.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful. I love how you have transformed the usually (IMO) ugly center rib/increases into a lovely design element.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

PLEASE let us know when the design pattern is ready for release. I am in love with this!


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

So agree about the spine pattern. I really don't like the conventional double holes, puts me off knitting shawls. Can't wait for this pattern to be ready


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful. Love your story, too. Music, knitting, chocolate,sunshine & wine.....ah, perfection !


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What's the song... something about "sprinkled stardust in your eyes of blue"... or do I have that wording mixed up a bit. The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers. I'm afraid I'm dating myself with that song, though.


"Close to You" by the Carpenters.
I'm dating myself, also!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What's the song... something about "sprinkled stardust in your eyes of blue"... or do I have that wording mixed up a bit. The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers.


Close enough:
"they sprinkled moondust in your hair of gold 
and starlight in your eyes of blue"


> The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers.


Great point - I am convinced 


> I'm afraid I'm dating myself with that song, though.


Oh no - have I given myself away, too??


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I want this!!~! Gorgeous


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful shawl - I would love to knit this....


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I need to start on some lace projects. Doing a turkey dishcloth & have an xs dog sweater to make & then for me!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Tristano Shawl Love all the deails and admire your talent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well have just printed out the photos. Going to a craft fair tomorrow (not something we get too many of here) and just might look for a suitable yarn. More sinsible of course would be too see what I have here- but I don't think I do have the right yarn here (I could just trust my memory. And then if I find one once I get home Oh dear what a shame!)


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> What's the song... something about "sprinkled stardust in your eyes of blue"... or do I have that wording mixed up a bit. The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers. I'm afraid I'm dating myself with that song, though.


"Close to You" by the Carpenters...I've dated myself right along with you ;-)


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not a shawl type person by any means, have never knitted one but when I saw the Ashton Shawl I knew I just had to make it for my sister. Now, today I see the Tristano Shawl and my heart skipped a beat. What a beautiful work of art!!! Thank God I have 3 sisters, as once I cut my teeth on the Ashton, I will definitely be doing the Tristano. What are the chances that the 2 shawls that caught my attention are both done by you?? You are a marvel  I keep reading about the Ruxton, may have to check that one out as I do have 1 sister left and I will have to make her a shawl as well, lol. Thank you for sharing your artistic briliance with us all


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Such a gorgeous design!!! Love the story behind it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a very pretty shawl. I like the color


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I totally want to make this one, too! Love, love, love the spine! So pretty! Can't wait, but have to! Still working on my Alexandra!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Very lovely!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful design. I particularly like the spine. Very unique.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and calling my name already. Looking forward to knit it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent stitch definition


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What's the song... something about "sprinkled stardust in your eyes of blue"... or do I have that wording mixed up a bit. The idea is that "stardust" is perfect for knitting something dedicated to intertwining lovers. I'm afraid I'm dating myself with that song, though.


Oh boy. Now I have Karen Carpenters voice in my head singing that song.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

"Just like me
They want to be
Close to you."

I feel like a traitor suggesting that song when Dee had a completely different one in mind.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow!!! Another beautiful shawl. A # 1 to the Hit Parade.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

it's gorgeous! how will we know when it gets released?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dee, I have not tried my hand at lace yet, but I have to tell you, your last two have just captured my heart.


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> "Just like me
> They want to be
> Close to you."
> 
> I feel like a traitor suggesting that song when Dee had a completely different one in mind.


Never a traitor!!!! And it is a much better song than the ones that came up in our workshops as themes songs for the project.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dee, I have not tried my hand at lace yet, but I have to tell you, your last two have just captured my heart.


You know what, I have only been knitting lace since spring of 2012 and I've taken to it like a fish to water. I'm totally aDEEcted.

The pattern for the Ashton Shawlette is free. Take a look at it and see how well written Dee's patterns are. The only way you can tell if you actually can knit lace is to try doing it. There's KAL's for all of Dee's shawls now, so there's help if you have problems...or if you just want the company of fellow "shawlettes."


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Dee,
> This shawl looks FABULOUS........
> TRISTANO is definitely going to be ANOTHER WINNER.....
> 1) My credit card is waiting for the release of the Pattern....
> ...


Again, Carol.... your crack me up!! Thanks!!! Sounds like you are READY!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very beautiful. Like the colors too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Would KPers who aren't part of the Ravelry group be welcome?


Of course! I would welcome anyone who wants to travel that far! Keep in mind that it is in "idea" stage and that's about it right now. But the more the merrier if we can pull it off for sure. :-D


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

WendiKaiser said:


> Let us know when the pattern is released as I am an avid shawl knitter. I love it!!!


Thanks. I am looking at next Monday or Tuesday, and it will be listed on the Designer pattern section.... and then would probably be in the email digest the morning after it is posted. So keep watch!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Dee, I wish I could watch the wheels turning in your head as you design such wonderful patterns...You must have the most delightful sense of style and whimsy to bring story elements to life through your hands and into wearable breathtaking garments. This will be the Stevieland Wonder that I'll try (been a bit intimidated by lace, but can't resist cables...that mock cable spine grabbed me and won't let go). Thanks for bringing lace to life for this coward! ;-) Lynn


Stevieland Wonder!!! That is sooooo funny, and pretty flattering too, to say the least! My husband cracked up when I read that to him.

If you can do a cable you can FOR SURE do this. And I'll be doing a KAL as well so if you run into any problems a bunch of us lace veterans can help you out at a moments notice. It would be cool to have some new lace knitters catch the bug.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> I do remember that doll, and "Chatty Kathy", as well as the one that you could give a bottle of water to, then had to change the diaper b/c it ran right through....now _that's_ funny.


Chatty Kathy!! Heck yeah!!! And the pee pee doll? Weren't there a few different ones of those??


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

bobcatluver said:


> Truly beautiful. Have you ever made/designed a Faroese shawl? If so, I'd love to see it. I am in a fiber group and that will be our project for the year. Haven't seen too many that I love.


Thanks! No I have not done a Faroese shawl... I think my next design that I have planned has a wide center panel so will be sort like one, but not technically a true Faroese, which I believe has some special shoulder shaping. Mine will be very modified, because I like a shawl that can be worn in all different directions, whereas with a true Faroese you are committed to wearing it in the traditional shawl way due to that shoulder shaping.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Dee, 
I don't know how you do all that you do. Do you ever sleep? I am very anxious to get your pattern, as I have knitted three prayer shawls for our church. The hand them to people who have have lost family members or an ill disease and I have done some baby blankets for new Norns. It truly makes me feel good. I have a friend in our church who is fighting cancer and this shawl would make her better. Thank you for letting us use your designs. God bless you... 

Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Dee.. as always it is another gorgeous creation.
> 
> Cannot wait for the release to add to my "Dee" other shawl pattern to do list LOL
> 
> ...


Hi Camilla!!! thanks so much!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> Another one for my to-do list! I love them all! Are you going to open a class/KAL for this one Dee?


Absolutely! It wouldn't feel right to release a pattern without a KAL! That's the fun part for me.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> I'm not a shawl type person by any means, have never knitted one but when I saw the Ashton Shawl I knew I just had to make it for my sister. Now, today I see the Tristano Shawl and my heart skipped a beat. What a beautiful work of art!!! Thank God I have 3 sisters, as once I cut my teeth on the Ashton, I will definitely be doing the Tristano. What are the chances that the 2 shawls that caught my attention are both done by you?? You are a marvel  I keep reading about the Ruxton, may have to check that one out as I do have 1 sister left and I will have to make her a shawl as well, lol. Thank you for sharing your artistic briliance with us all


Thanks so much! I'm honored that my Ashton pattern brought you over to the "shawl side." (Okay, maybe that pun was pushing it a bit. :roll: ) I'm glad you like Tristano as well.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> "Just like me
> They want to be
> Close to you."
> 
> I feel like a traitor suggesting that song when Dee had a completely different one in mind.


Nothing wrong with a little love song done by the great Karen Carpenter!

By the way, here is a you tube link to a nice young man playing the Lamento di Tristano song played on the harp.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dee, I have not tried my hand at lace yet, but I have to tell you, your last two have just captured my heart.


How sweet of you to say! Why not give it a try? I betcha you can do it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

A BIG THANKS to everyone that commented that I did not answer individually. It is so kind of you to take the time to comment. I really appreciate it. All the wonderful people on this site have been so supportive of my design efforts, I just can't thank you enough!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to y'all!!!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pics of the Tristano Shawl. I knitted it with about 600 yards of the Knitting Notions Superwash Sport yarn (a really fabulous yarn!) on US 6 needles, and it measures about 64" x 30". It is a bottom up triangle with a fancy little spine made of eyelet mock cables.
> 
> I often get asked about why I name my shawl designs what I do. In this case, I named it "Tristano" after my favorite song that I used to play on the Celtic harp, which was "Lamento di Tristano," a haunting Italian lament written in honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. His famously tragic love story with Isolde inspired the design elements in this shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the swirly curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree.
> 
> The pattern itself is not quite ready for release, but will be very soon. I hope you all like it, and thanks for having a look!


Love, love, love it!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

fayp said:


> Wow. Now to find the harp music to learn while awaiting the pattern. My Dusty Strings FH34 is at the ready and my fingers poised! It'll be fun to play the tune and wear the shawl at the Harp Festival. Eager to find just the right yarn. Thanks for such a thought-full design. Yours are always so clearly done.


Ooohh, a harper! I love the Dusty Strings harps... what a lovely clear tone. I had one that I loved. You'll have to shoot some pics at the harp festival and send them my way so I can see the shawl and the harp together. Which festival is it? That is so cool!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Ooohh I love your new shawl. Looking forward to the pattern being available


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Oh boy. Now I have Karen Carpenters voice in my head singing that song.


Me to!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Me to!







Lord have mercy, I remember seeing this on TV. 1971, not a good year for fashion!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

It's the Puget Sound Folk Harp Society Winter Folk Harp Festival in January just north of Seattle. Unfortunately the shawl will not be at this year's event - I have other items ahead of it in the queue and my choice of music for the Harp Circle is already in progress, so won't be doing the Lamento di Tristano even if I do manage to find the music. 

And my Dusty does have a wonderful, rich sound. Love it! So glad they're local, too! Do you still play? What is your current instrument?

And now to get back to my socks in progress (Skew by Lana Holden) - must finish them so I can start the Tristano when it's available!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Dee, thanks for the YouTube link. Wonderful! It will sound so very much different on my Dusty! Hope I can learn it well enough. It'll sure take a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I know the story well and really love your new shawl! Another great one to knit from your designs Dee.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

It's love at first sight. Gorgeous design & knitting as always. You are amazing. It would be grand to have this finished for St. Patrick's Day. Anxiously awaiting the release.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pics of the Tristano Shawl. I knitted it with about 600 yards of the Knitting Notions Superwash Sport yarn (a really fabulous yarn!) on US 6 needles, and it measures about 64" x 30". It is a bottom up triangle with a fancy little spine made of eyelet mock cables.
> 
> I often get asked about why I name my shawl designs what I do. In this case, I named it "Tristano" after my favorite song that I used to play on the Celtic harp, which was "Lamento di Tristano," a haunting Italian lament written in honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. His famously tragic love story with Isolde inspired the design elements in this shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the swirly curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree.
> 
> The pattern itself is not quite ready for release, but will be very soon. I hope you all like it, and thanks for having a look!


True Art


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Nothing wrong with a little love song done by the great Karen Carpenter!
> 
> By the way, here is a you tube link to a nice young man playing the Lamento di Tristano song played on the harp.
> 
> ...


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

It's really beautiful, very lacy. Looks like it's for an advanced knitter. Your patterns are always beautiful, perhaps one day I shall be up to them. YasminaB


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Spectacular, Dee! Love the intertwining elements and the story behind the shawl. Can't wait until you release the pattern!!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pics of the Tristano Shawl. I knitted it with about 600 yards of the Knitting Notions Superwash Sport yarn (a really fabulous yarn!) on US 6 needles, and it measures about 64" x 30". It is a bottom up triangle with a fancy little spine made of eyelet mock cables.
> 
> I often get asked about why I name my shawl designs what I do. In this case, I named it "Tristano" after my favorite song that I used to play on the Celtic harp, which was "Lamento di Tristano," a haunting Italian lament written in honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. His famously tragic love story with Isolde inspired the design elements in this shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the swirly curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree.
> 
> The pattern itself is not quite ready for release, but will be very soon. I hope you all like it, and thanks for having a look!


Quite stunning. I would love to make that one for myself
:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous design ... I love it! :thumbup:

Will you be putting the pattern on Ravelry?


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooooh! Gorgeous!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dee, I think you are absolutely amazing! You are so creative and talented, you hit this one out of the park for sure! Your knitting is perfection! The Tristano Shawl is fabulous, and I love, love, love the spine-it really catches the eye, and it also makes the shawl sturdier. I can't wait to make this one! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A stunning shawl, just beautiful!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was working on my Edwina when what came on the radio but the Carpenters singing Close to You- and can't be put off by the fashions when it is on the radio.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi! Here are some pics of the Tristano Shawl. I knitted it with about 600 yards of the Knitting Notions Superwash Sport yarn (a really fabulous yarn!) on US 6 needles, and it measures about 64" x 30". It is a bottom up triangle with a fancy little spine made of eyelet mock cables.
> 
> I often get asked about why I name my shawl designs what I do. In this case, I named it "Tristano" after my favorite song that I used to play on the Celtic harp, which was "Lamento di Tristano," a haunting Italian lament written in honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. His famously tragic love story with Isolde inspired the design elements in this shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the swirly curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree.
> 
> The pattern itself is not quite ready for release, but will be very soon. I hope you all like it, and thanks for having a look!


Beautiful shawl. Awsome work. And the cable spine is really different and I love it. Nicely done.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I am new to this so could you please tell me if these are #6 straight or circular needles? I am very excited about trying this. It will be my first lace shawl!



bcleveland said:


> True Art


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Dee, Any idea on when the pattern will be released? I'm anxious to buy and make it --- of course. I've become an addict for your patterns!! :shock:  :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I believe the release date is Monday or Tuesday next week. I am crossing the days off my calendar, along with numerous shawlettes!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess we are all getting antsy :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I am new to this so could you please tell me if these are #6 straight or circular needles? I am very excited about trying this. It will be my first lace shawl!


Cool! We'll see you on the Tristano KAL next week!

Most of us knit these shawls using circulars. I think Dee said she generally uses 32 inch circulars.

Each of us has our personal brand preference. I like Addi Lace circulars, but there are quite a few knitters who prefer ChiaGoo Red Lace. Regardless the brand: look for tapered, sharp points and smooth transition between needle and cable. I may be stating the obvious, but ... You'll be working lots of decreases, so the tapered points get used a lot, and there are a lot of stitches to move back and forth, so the transition has to be smooth so it doesn't catch the stitches.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you so much! That is a big help to have all that good info! I am excited about doing this! I want to have the yarn and needles ready when the pattern comes out Mon/Tues.
Also, is that a lamb your little girl is feeding in your avatar? Can you post a bigger pic of that or would it be against the rules since it is not knitting?
Thanks again.



Pacific Rose said:


> Cool! We'll see you on the Tristano KAL next week!
> 
> Most of us knit these shawls using circulars. I think Dee said she generally uses 32 inch circulars.
> 
> Each of us has our personal brand preference. I like Addi Lace circulars, but there are quite a few knitters who prefer ChiaGoo Red Lace. Regardless the brand: look for tapered, sharp points and smooth transition between needle and cable. I may be stating the obvious, but ... You'll be working lots of decreases, so the tapered points get used a lot, and there are a lot of stitches to move back and forth, so the transition has to be smooth so it doesn't catch the stitches.


----------



## Carolineann (May 16, 2012)

WOW! I think this may be one of the most beautiful shawls I have seen! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Another hit! I really like this one. It has a softer look and a great love story to boot!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Pacific Rose: Where did you find the score, please? And is it scored for harp? (I'm awful at transcribing from one instrument to another)
Fay


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> ...Also, is that a lamb your little girl is feeding in your avatar? Can you post a bigger pic of that or would it be against the rules since it is not knitting?
> Thanks again.


I've tried repeated times, but cannot get pictures to download. We have a lot of rain and wind here right now. Wet weather sometimes interrupts our on-line service out here in the boondocks. Sorry.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

fayp said:


> Pacific Rose: Where did you find the score, please? And is it scored for harp? (I'm awful at transcribing from one instrument to another)
> Fay


The one I ended up with is for two guitars. It appears to have lines for melody and harmony. I was going to plunk it out on the piano, but haven't got to that point yet this morning.

Oh! and I found it by googling "Tristano's Lament". This arrangement is by [email protected] I'm not all that tech savoy and was looking for something piano friendly, so you may be able to find something for the harp.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Cool! We'll see you on the Tristano KAL next week!
> 
> Most of us knit these shawls using circulars. I think Dee said she generally uses 32 inch circulars.
> 
> Each of us has our personal brand preference. I like Addi Lace circulars, but there are quite a few knitters who prefer ChiaGoo Red Lace. Regardless the brand: look for tapered, sharp points and smooth transition between needle and cable. I may be stating the obvious, but ... You'll be working lots of decreases, so the tapered points get used a lot, and there are a lot of stitches to move back and forth, so the transition has to be smooth so it doesn't catch the stitches.


Well, the Chia Goo Red Lace needles came yesterday and I have been doing some knitting with them...on the Elizabeth I am working on.

My assessment so far is mixed...I absolutely love the cables and the joins are very smooth but I do miss the sharpness of my Addi Lace needles...There is no comparison there. They are not as sharp as the Addi's. So I guess it depends on what is most important...the cable and ease of slipping the stitches or the sharpness and accuracy of the Addi's...

I really haven't decided which I prefer...I need to use these a little longer...


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning shawl!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Beautiful--as usual. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

litprincesstwo said:


> Love the design and the story. BUT mostly love the "spine" it's so much prettier that the usual spines!


Yep!!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is one for harp:

Lamento di Tristano - Millenarium


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Cool! We'll see you on the Tristano KAL next week!
> 
> Most of us knit these shawls using circulars. I think Dee said she generally uses 32 inch circulars.
> 
> Each of us has our personal brand preference. I like Addi Lace circulars, but there are quite a few knitters who prefer ChiaGoo Red Lace. Regardless the brand: look for tapered, sharp points and smooth transition between needle and cable. I may be stating the obvious, but ... You'll be working lots of decreases, so the tapered points get used a lot, and there are a lot of stitches to move back and forth, so the transition has to be smooth so it doesn't catch the stitches.


I generally always use 32" circulars. And count me as another fan of the ChiaGoo Red Lace needles. I've never tried the Aldi's but the CG points work great for me. Love the cables and the ability to thread a lifeline via the hole in the join.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Pacific Rose, thank you for trying to get the pic of your avatar.
I appreciate it and understand how computers can do that sometimes.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

fayp said:


> It's the Puget Sound Folk Harp Society Winter Folk Harp Festival in January just north of Seattle. Unfortunately the shawl will not be at this year's event - I have other items ahead of it in the queue and my choice of music for the Harp Circle is already in progress, so won't be doing the Lamento di Tristano even if I do manage to find the music.
> 
> And my Dusty does have a wonderful, rich sound. Love it! So glad they're local, too! Do you still play? What is your current instrument?
> 
> And now to get back to my socks in progress (Skew by Lana Holden) - must finish them so I can start the Tristano when it's available!


I am pretty sure that I found the song and learned it in this book:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listing/2688993819342?r=1&cm_mmca2=pla&cm_mmc=GooglePLA-_-Book_15To24-_-Q000000633-_-2688993819342

It is usually played as a set with the piece called "La Rotta" which is more up tempo.

Regarding my harp career... I had been a professional guitarist for many years and took up harp once I stopped playing for a living and got a "real job." I played harp for about 5 years, but decided to sell my harp when I moved across the country from the west back to the east coast. Just didn't have the time necessary to keep up the chops to my own satisfaction.

I don't play any instruments now.... unless you count knitting needles!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I ... decided to sell my harp when I moved across the country from the west back to the east coast. Just didn't have the time necessary to keep up the chops to my own satisfaction.


That sounds so sad :-(
Whenever I see someone playing the harp, I always feel that there is such an intimacy between the instrument & the harpist. I imagine that it must be a very sensual experience - as you embrace the harp, the music must resonate throughout your body.
I'll spoil the sensitivity in the above statement by mentioning the fact that my husband's cousin plays the harp professionally & I teasingly call her a harpy.
Actually, some of the Canadian KPers might recall the CBC children's show "The Friendly Giant" from way back. This cousin somehow inherited the harp he used to play on the program.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Pacific Rose, thank you for trying to get the pic of your avatar.
> I appreciate it and understand how computers can do that sometimes.


Okay! I just tried to download them on KP again and had no luck, but had just downloaded something on Ravelry, soooo.... If you want to see more of that lamb along with her favorite people (my husband, who she thought was her "mother," and and our oldest two grandkids, go to Ravelry where I am "AlderRose" and look for my project called "Hand Spun Shetland Rose Garden." BTW, the pictures were taken 10.5 years ago.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I don't play any instruments now.... unless you count knitting needles!


And a damn fine tune you play on those needles my dear! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I have solved my dilemma about which yarn to use. I wanted to knit my first Tristano in sport weight & then decided that I wanted it to be tonal & I didn't think that I had any. I just remembered that when I bought the Wool of the Andes Forest Heather for my 2nd Ruxton, I also bought some Thirst Heather. I just have to determine that I have enough. I guess it isn't strictly speaking a tonal, is it? 
Actually, what is the definition of a tonal yarn?
I just found this but it leaves it a bit open:
_semi-solid - also known as tonal, kettle-dyed, heather. Purposely not dyeing the yarn a solid color. Usually various shades of only one color_


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> And a damn fine tune you play on those needles my dear! :lol:


I second that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...go to Ravelry ... and look for my project called "Hand Spun Shetland Rose Garden."


My favourite is the one with your granddaughter but the one with the cats is so cute. It would appear that she has three families: sheep, humans & cats.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My favourite is the one with your granddaughter but the one with the cats is so cute. It would appear that she has three families: sheep, humans & cats.


She still favors humans, but now ignores the cats. It was pitiful when she got too big to live in the house. We put her in the field with the rest of the sheep and she'd stand by the fence trying to get out. She's now lead matron of the herd...the oldest sheep on our little farm.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I DID! and the pics are WONDERFUL! Thank you so much! I also looked through all your projects while I was there and you are astounding! I will never be able to do all that you do. WOW! Thanks again.



Pacific Rose said:


> Okay! If you want to see more of that lamb along with her favorite people


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> ... I will never be able to do all that you do. WOW! Thanks again.


I am so glad you liked the pictures. I still don't understand why I could download to Ravelry but not KP, but... oh well.

I'm blaming Dee for all of the lace shawls I've done. Her patterns are aDEEctive!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> She still favors humans, but now ignores the cats. It was pitiful when she got too big to live in the house. We put her in the field with the rest of the sheep and she'd stand by the fence trying to get out. She's now lead matron of the herd...the oldest sheep on our little farm.


I love seeing your avatar. my youngest had a blue gown that looked simlar to this and the blond hair. The way she stands as well. Not that I have photos of here feeding lambs inside or in it- they are all outside.

I knew a lady who hand reared a ram and after they put him in the field with the ewes whenever they wanted the sheep they would just call him. Up he would trot and the sheep, being sheep would just follow him.

Now I really must go, only came onto KP to look for something I need to take ut with me today and here I am chatting and almost going to look at pictures of lambs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> I love seeing your avatar. my youngest had a blue gown that looked simlar to this and the blond hair...


Me, too. Every time that I look at it, I see my husband's niece who is an adult now with a little girl of her own. She was a little sweetheart, though, still is.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds so sad :-(
> Whenever I see someone playing the harp, I always feel that there is such an intimacy between the instrument & the harpist. I imagine that it must be a very sensual experience - as you embrace the harp, the music must resonate throughout your body.
> I'll spoil the sensitivity in the above statement by mentioning the fact that my husband's cousin plays the harp professionally & I teasingly call her a harpy.
> Actually, some of the Canadian KPers might recall the CBC children's show "The Friendly Giant" from way back. This cousin somehow inherited the harp he used to play on the program.


I promise it's not sad! I enjoyed playing the harp tremendously and it will always be with me in my heart (You are right abut the embracing of the instrument and the close connection one has with it because of that). The cool thing though is that I can use that knowledge and experience as a jumping off point for other artistic endeavors... so it is not sad, it's just a path to follow that takes one to unexpected places, if that makes sense.

I wouldn't have thought that music would take me to knitting design, but it has in a way. There are a lot of similarities between the math involved with music and that of knitting. Music theory is really just a bunch of recurring harmonic/melodic patterns, not unlike lace. And since my musical aesthetic, particularly when improvising, was always "less is more," I try to carry that over into my designing as well. So there you have it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I DID! and the pics are WONDERFUL! Thank you so much! I also looked through all your projects while I was there and you are astounding! I will never be able to do all that you do. WOW! Thanks again.


Pacific Rose is amazing, isn't she??? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> And a damn fine tune you play on those needles my dear! :lol:


Thanks! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose is amazing, isn't she??? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YOU!!! If it weren't for YOUR lace shawl patterns, I'd be getting into ALL kinds of TROUBLE!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...since my musical aesthetic, particularly when improvising, was always "less is more," I try to carry that over into my designing as well. So there you have it!


Yes - we do have it... every time that you share a new wonderful design


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> YOU!!! If it weren't for YOUR lace shawl patterns, I'd be getting into ALL kinds of TROUBLE!!!


I shudder to think!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I have solved my dilemma about which yarn to use. I wanted to knit my first Tristano in sport weight & then decided that I wanted it to be tonal & I didn't think that I had any. I just remembered that when I bought the Wool of the Andes Forest Heather for my 2nd Ruxton, I also bought some Thirst Heather. I just have to determine that I have enough. I guess it isn't strictly speaking a tonal, is it?
> Actually, what is the definition of a tonal yarn?
> I just found this but it leaves it a bit open:
> _semi-solid - also known as tonal, kettle-dyed, heather. Purposely not dyeing the yarn a solid color. Usually various shades of only one color_


I think that tonal is pretty much like what the definition says... and it is pretty open to interpretation. I think of tonal yarns as various shades of one color, but a tonal yarn that has super dark red to light pink, which is technically shades of one color, would not work well with many lace patterns. I think I wrote in detail about it at the beginning of the Eliz/Edwina KAL... let me know if you need me to find it. The yarn I used for my Tristano was definitely tonal, but it had the white peeping through in places as you can tell... that is a method of tonal dyeing where it is intentional that bits of the yarn base is not covered at all with the dye. I have not a clue how they do that! But for example that is the method that Catherine at Knitting Notions yarn uses for her tonal yarns. And it is very organic and lively looking without distracting from the lace. There are other dyers that put black as well as the base color... my Glenallen in red was that type of dyeing by Madelinetosh... they do that pretty often. And then you could have a tonal yarn that has shades of red and purple that are very close to each other shade wise that I would consider tonal as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I wrote in detail about it at the beginning of the Eliz/Edwina KAL... let me know if you need me to find it.


No, I have it already copied & pasted into my notes. I gather all of these pearls of wisdom


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

They sure look like the are aDEEctive! I will soon find out I guess. This one will be my first when we get the pattern on Mon/Tues.
Now that I have seen yours, though, I want to do them all! LOL.
I absolutely LOVE that little lamb. You said that was 10.5 years ago. I hope you still are enjoying him/her.



Pacific Rose said:


> I am so glad you liked the pictures. I still don't understand why I could download to Ravelry but not KP, but... oh well.
> 
> I'm blaming Dee for all of the lace shawls I've done. Her patterns are aDEEctive!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Omg. Flash back. The castle. The little chair. And the harp



jscaplen said:


> That sounds so sad :-(
> Whenever I see someone playing the harp, I always feel that there is such an intimacy between the instrument & the harpist. I imagine that it must be a very sensual experience - as you embrace the harp, the music must resonate throughout your body.
> I'll spoil the sensitivity in the above statement by mentioning the fact that my husband's cousin plays the harp professionally & I teasingly call her a harpy.
> Actually, some of the Canadian KPers might recall the CBC children's show "The Friendly Giant" from way back. This cousin somehow inherited the harp he used to play on the program.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> They sure look like the are aDEEctive! I will soon find out I guess. This one will be my first when we get the pattern on Mon/Tues.
> Now that I have seen yours, though, I want to do them all! LOL.
> I absolutely LOVE that little lamb. You said that was 10.5 years ago. I hope you still are enjoying him/her.


She is a She! LOL! We love her, and she seems to love us, conveniently. She has learned how to open gates, though, so DH had to devise a lock system to keep her where she belongs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> Omg. Flash back. The castle. The little chair. And the harp


... and Rusty the rooster & Jerome the giraffe...


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Here is one for harp:
> 
> Lamento di Tristano - Millenarium
> 
> ...


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I am pretty sure that I found the song and learned it in this book:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/listing/2688993819342?r=1&cm_mmca2=pla&cm_mmc=GooglePLA-_-Book_15To24-_-Q000000633-_-2688993819342
> 
> ...


Thank you! The book is now ordered! WooHoo! a great shawl and some new music (I suspect the music will take far longer to figure out than your lovely shawl!)


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

After 23 pages of comments, nothing new to say but I still have to say how absolutely stunning this shawl is.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous, and your pictures really show it off to best advantage.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't have anything in stash that even comes close to being worthy of this pattern. And, I can't afford to buy most of the yarns that seem to be what many KP'ers seem to have. Is there a nice fingering or sport weight tonal yarn available for a cost not to exceed $15.00 in the yardage I'd need?

We had to sell our home in VA because I fell down the stairs last year and so far have had 5 operations --- preventing me from working and my husband was laid off during the sequestration. So, we bought in FL, where we can manage on our social security only. 

I'd love to do this shawl for myself to wear at services and meetings, restaurants, etc. as I seem to be always cold and looking for another layer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Crochetnknit said:


> ...I can't afford to buy most of the yarns that seem to be what many KP'ers seem to have...


I agree - some of these yarns, though very desirable, can be expensive.


> Is there a nice fingering or sport weight tonal yarn available for a cost not to exceed $15.00 in the yardage I'd need?


Try
http://www.knitpicks.com/

Sorry to hear of your difficulties.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Try
> http://www.knitpicks.com/
> 
> Sorry to hear of your difficulties.


Jane, that's what I was going to say. I've bought some beautiful yarn form Knit Picks at a very reasonable price.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Try
> http://www.knitpicks.com/


I agree :thumbup: I love the Stroll Tonals

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tonal_Sock_Yarn__D5420134.html


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I don't have anything in stash that even comes close to being worthy of this pattern. And, I can't afford to buy most of the yarns that seem to be what many KP'ers seem to have. Is there a nice fingering or sport weight tonal yarn available for a cost not to exceed $15.00 in the yardage I'd need?...
> 
> If by using something in your stash, you stay within your budget, that makes it worthy of this design. There's a lot to be said for guilt-free knitting. It is good therapy!
> 
> So what's in your stash? You have until Monday to interview yarn!


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to make this new shawl design out of this:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> So what's in your stash? You have until Monday to interview yarn!


Still some interviewing to do. Think I will employ yarn from stash. Nothing today that said hire me (well I'm more worth while hiring- plenty actually clalled out to me, but nothing load enough to override the others so none hired).


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

AMAZING! very pretty color, too.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I would love to make this new shawl design out of this:


If that one were in my stash, it would be on my needles. That shade of blue is beautiful. I like the subtle purple and turquoisy strands running thru it. I don't think they are so "loud" as to detract from the lace work.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> If that one were in my stash, it would be on my needles. That shade of blue is beautiful. I like the subtle purple and turquoisy strands running thru it. I don't think they are so "loud" as to detract from the lace work.


That is KnitPicks Stroll Tonal Sock Yarn in the color Deep Waters. I love it too <3


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I would love to make this new shawl design out of this:


This is a beutiful colour- similar to what I was looking at as one of the yarns yesterday.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it!!!! LOL. I am going back to look at the pics again. I have them bookmarked. She is beautiful!



Pacific Rose said:


> She is a She! LOL! We love her, and she seems to love us, conveniently. She has learned how to open gates, though, so DH had to devise a lock system to keep her where she belongs.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw the yardage requirements for sport weight but can't seem to locate how much is needed for fingering weight. Would like to do Tristan in fingering weight. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I saw the yardage requirements for sport weight but can't seem to locate how much is needed for fingering weight. Would like to do Tristan in fingering weight. Can anyone help? Thanks


To be on the safe side, figure 550 yards of fingering.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I would love to make this new shawl design out of this:


I really like that. It is very subtle in the shading. I think it would look lovely.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Just gorgeous, and your pictures really show it off to best advantage.


Thanks! I really love taking the pictures. That is a really fun part of the pattern writing process.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

fayp said:


> Thank you! The book is now ordered! WooHoo! a great shawl and some new music (I suspect the music will take far longer to figure out than your lovely shawl!)


I am about 95 percent sure that was the book it was from. But I do recall that the book had many lovely tunes, with very nice arrangements that were not to hard, not too easy, just right. Let me know if you like the book, and if the song is in it... fingers crossed!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful story to accompany a beautiful shawl. I love the celtic harp.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, Stunning, Elegant and Beautiful, just love it, keep buying your patters but have not tried any. I will make this one for sure. Great Job.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> I would love to make this new shawl design out of this:


Lovely colourway.
I have it in my stash - waiting for the perfect project. I am going to start with Sport weight so I'll be interested in seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

It is so beautiful! I read the story when I was young, it has always been in my memory but was so tragic that I never shared it with my daughter, and my granddaughter is too young. But such a lovely shawl, another to do for me!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

KnitPicks has some GREAT yarn on Clearnace that you could buy for even a greater savings, and some include the Tonal color yarn. 

Just look carefuly as they are not listed in order that I could see.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

We have the movie about Tristan and are watching tonight.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Let us know how you like it. Hmmmm! Knitting a Tristano while watching the movie.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

25 pages and the pattern has not even been released yet. This KAL is going to be very, very popular. 

I have Knit Picks Inkwell tonal and Pearlescent tonal both in fingering. Anyone have suggestions on which I should use or should I look for another one?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> 25 pages and the pattern has not even been released yet. This KAL is going to be very, very popular.
> 
> I have Knit Picks Inkwell tonal and Pearlescent tonal both in fingering. Anyone have suggestions on which I should use or should I look for another one?


Oooooo I LOVE the Inkwell ... but then I love color. The Pearlescent would make a pretty elegant piece tho ... that's a tough decision ... I know, I know! Make two


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks to Patsy, I went to Knit Picks and drooled. It is soooo fun to LOAD up my "cart" then just leave it in the middle of the isle. No one ever puts it away, but they do change the prices on the yarn once it's not on sale any more.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> 25 pages and the pattern has not even been released yet. This KAL is going to be very, very popular.
> 
> I have Knit Picks Inkwell tonal and Pearlescent tonal both in fingering. Anyone have suggestions on which I should use or should I look for another one?


I thought the pattern was written for sport weight yarn. Does that matter to you? It might be smaller than expected. I get hung up on things like this...wish I could just let it all roll. I shopped for yarn for this yesterday. Ended up with something a bit darker than I wanted, but beautiful. I don't want to obscure the stitches.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

linzers said:


> I thought the pattern was written for sport weight yarn. Does that matter to you? It might be smaller than expected. I get hung up on things like this...wish I could just let it all roll. I shopped for yarn for this yesterday. Ended up with something a bit darker than I wanted, but beautiful. I don't want to obscure the stitches.


I guess I missed the weight it was written for. That is too bad because KnitPicks does not have any tonals in the Sport weight


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> I guess I missed the weight it was written for. That is too bad because KnitPicks does not have any tonals in the Sport weight


You're right. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Let us know what you find that pleases you and works.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have Knit Picks Inkwell tonal ...


I love it! I have this on my wish list but I am about to put it in my cart since I have to order an extra skein of yarn for another project ... & I _*have*_ to order a minimum of $50 to get the cheaper $7 shipping to Canada. You know how it is.


> ...and Pearlescent tonal both in fingering.


This would probably look a lot like the fingering weight one that Dee just showed us in the Ruxton KAL - page 88.
... so you needn't worry about fingering weight not being suitable.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The Tristano pattern will work with both sport and fingering weight yarns. The pattern's size is easily enlarged or reduced. 

I'm betting that it will work up elegantly in lace weight and will really show off its texture in DK and Worsted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...It is soooo fun to LOAD up my "cart" then just leave it in the middle of the isle. ...


So I am not the only one who leaves those virtual aisles strewn with abandoned carts full of drooled over yarn. I just assume that it is still in good enough condition for the next shopper who happens by.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I really hope it's available soon. I want to start it right away. It is beautiful and I am ready I have the perfect yarn for it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I don't know why it tickles me so much to leave that completely filled cart just sitting there. I smile as I click out of the window. If someone trips over my cart, at least they will have a very soft spot to fall into.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> I really hope it's available soon. I want to start it right away. It is beautiful and I am ready I have the perfect yarn for it.


I can remember waiting for one of Dee's patterns to be released. There were a bunch of us that had done one of her KALs and were very impatient with our waiting. We'd pop in and out of the KAL, commenting on the long wait. Then someone posted that the pattern was available. It was interesting how that KAL was suddenly quiet.

What yarn will you be using?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I don't know why it tickles me so much to leave that completely filled cart just sitting there. I smile as I click out of the window. If someone trips over my cart, at least they will have a very soft spot to fall into.


LOL ... I do it too ... and at least KnitPicks doesn't keep reminding me about it ... some sites will continually send me e-mails asking if I forgot about the things in my cart :roll:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

linzers said:


> I thought the pattern was written for sport weight yarn. Does that matter to you? It might be smaller than expected. I get hung up on things like this...wish I could just let it all roll. I shopped for yarn for this yesterday. Ended up with something a bit darker than I wanted, but beautiful. I don't want to obscure the stitches.


I believe Dee said either fingering weight or sport for the Tristano.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was the vogue live knitting show in Chicago and bought some Lorna's Lace the color us called Black Watch and I also got some hand dyes sock yarn ib the color Truxton Circle from the Neighborhoog Fiber Co.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> I was the vogue live knitting show in Chicago and bought some Lorna's Lace the color us called Black Watch and I also got some hand dyes sock yarn ib the color Truxton Circle from the Neighborhoog Fiber Co.


It sounds like you are planning on making more than one Tristano.

The Elizabeth I just finished was made from yarn from the Neighborhood Fiber Company. I loved working with that yarn!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everybody, it wont' be long! Pacific Rose is right.. .the pattern was written for any weight you would like! We tested it in lace to a fairly heavy sportweight. In fingering weight at the pattern size, mine turned out to be 59" x 27". But it is very easily customizable size-wise.... one more pattern repeat and the wingspan would increase to about 65", give or take, for example.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It sounds like you are planning on making more than one Tristano.
> 
> The Elizabeth I just finished was made from yarn from the Neighborhood Fiber Company. I loved working with that yarn!!!


I'm so happy you liked that yarn. I was hoping it was as fabulous as I thought it would be, since I used the same yarn in a different color for my Liz.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

After knitting with that luscious stuff, everything else feels so coarse. I'm ruined for sure!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Patsy,

Both of those colors are beautiful, I agree, about two?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Revan said:


> Patsy,
> 
> Both of those colors are beautiful, I agree, about two?


I may do that but which one first????


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I'm so happy you liked that yarn. I was hoping it was as fabulous as I thought it would be, since I used the same yarn in a different color for my Liz.


I had never heard of the Neighborhood Fiber Co. and just went to their website. Wow! Pinned them to my Pinterest. Looks like some lovely yarn ... which one would you recommend for this pattern?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I may do that but which one first????


I would knit with the Pearlescent first because it is a lighter color and I would be able to understand the stitches and then when doing the darker color it would be easier, but this is what I would do.

Whatever you decide; go with your heart.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I had never heard of the Neighborhood Fiber Co. and just went to their website. Wow! Pinned them to my Pinterest. Looks like some lovely yarn ... which one would you recommend for this pattern?


Go with something that is subtly tonal. More obvious tonal changes fight with the lace design for attention.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Go with something that is subtly tonal. More obvious tonal changes fight with the lace design for attention.


I agree with that ... what I was asking was which of their yarns would be recommended for this shawl


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I had never heard of the Neighborhood Fiber Co. and just went to their website. Wow! Pinned them to my Pinterest. Looks like some lovely yarn ... which one would you recommend for this pattern?


The sport weight from the company is very much on the heavy side, not that you couldn't use it, but it is really like DK weight. I would recommend their sock or rustic fingering weight.

Also, the Knitting Notions yarn that I used for the orange sample is lovely, it is a sport weight. And they have amazing fingering weight as well.

lastly, I did a grey sample that I posted a picture of on the Ruxton KAL http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-88.html it is the 2nd post from the top. That is amazing sock yarn... it blocked so well... I loved it. It is from Dragonfly Fibers and is called Dragon Sock.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Jaw droppingly beautiful!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I believe Dee said either fingering weight or sport for the Tristano.


Good, then. You are set to go. Didn't mean to cause any angst, sorry if I did.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

stevieland said:


> The sport weight from the company is very much on the heavy side, not that you couldn't use it, but it is really like DK weight. I would recommend their sock or rustic fingering weight.
> 
> Also, the Knitting Notions yarn that I used for the orange sample is lovely, it is a sport weight. And they have amazing fingering weight as well.
> 
> ...


Dee, thank you for the recommendations. They all look wonderful ... decisions, decisions


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

How many Tristanos are you going to have to knit?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> How many Tristanos are you going to have to knit?


Right now I'm only planning to make one ... but it will be in my queue  So many other things ahead to finish right now.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> How many Tristanos are you going to have to knit?


Good question. I have never been a serial knitter. It's just not in me, however, I think I will have to have a winter and a summer Tristano. Winter will be in sport wt. and will be born first. I am thinking about Blue Sky Metalico for summer. The Metalico is stashed, and waiting. 
Dee's picture (pale grey) in the fingering weight is stunning.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm one of those "Serial Knitters." From the second one on, it's like visiting with an old friend.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm afraid I'm one of those "Serial Knitters." From the second one on, it's like visiting with an old friend.


I will keep that thought in mind when I pull it together to start #2. It helps, so thanks. I have admired all your knitting, and marvel at how prolific you are. If I could knit like you, I too would do multiples. My biggest problem? I am slooooow.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Knitting is wonderful therapy for me. It doesn't matter how fast or slow we knit. What matters is that we love doing it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Knitting is wonderful therapy for me. It doesn't matter how fast or slow we knit. What matters is that we love doing it.


That's the way I feel.... Pacific Rose......
and Dee makes it so very simple compared to most other designers........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The only way she could make it easier is to knit the shawl for us, but then we'd miss out on all of the fun!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Knitting is wonderful therapy for me. It doesn't matter how fast or slow we knit. What matters is that we love doing it.


....for me too.... and I do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Knitting is wonderful therapy for me. It doesn't matter how fast or slow we knit. What matters is that we love doing it.


I agree completely!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Love it in Gray!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

linzers said:


> Good, then. You are set to go. Didn't mean to cause any angst, sorry if I did.


Oh no, I did not take any offence, sorry if my reply sounded that way. There are so many posts that it is hard to keep track of all the information. I actually went back and read all of Dee's posts on this thread before I decided to make Tristano in fingering. I think we are all going to enjoy this whatever yarn each of us chooses. Actually I might reconsider and make the first one in sport weight for the winter and save the fingering for the summer also. Thanks for the idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Oh no, I did not take any offence, sorry if my reply sounded that way. There are so many posts that it is hard to keep track of all the information. I actually went back and read all of Dee's posts on this thread before I decided to make Tristano in fingering. I think we are all going to enjoy this whatever yarn each of us chooses. Actually I might reconsider and make the first one in sport weight for the winter and save the fingering for the summer also. Thanks for the idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my, Patsy Ruth! You, too? I have never seen a shawl before that I felt I needed to have it for all the seasons. Tristano is beautiful. I don't know if Dee should keep on designing after this one, or quit b/c it can't get any better. Kidding on that one, Dee, of course you should keep on designing. Just wanted to emphasize the superlatives. I am pushing myself to finish a baby blanket that I started just as Dee debuted Tristano. I have to get this done b/f baby arrives, if I get deep into Trissy as I call her/it, that blanket will not happen on time.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

The shawls are gorgeous but are you ever going to make more shawlettes like the Ashton?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This one and several others can be sized down to shawlette size.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

toodlebugs said:


> The shawls are gorgeous but are you ever going to make more shawlettes like the Ashton?


The Tristano has directions on how to make it smaller, an easy thing to do. Dee clearly spells it out.

Dee's Alexandra has a shawlette version. The Nadira can be made smaller too. In fact, I've seen the Wilshire made smaller, and others. IMHO, if you want a certain design and are not sure if it could be made smaller, you can ask on one of the KAL's. There is a KAL for nearly all of her designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just letting you know I published the design both here in the designer section and on Ravelry. 

And... I will be starting the KAL for it on Wednesday Nov. 13. Hope to see a bunch of you there!

Thanks again for everyone's wonderful comments about my Tristano.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just letting you know I published the design both here in the designer section and on Ravelry.
> 
> And... I will be starting the KAL for it on Wednesday Nov. 13. Hope to see a bunch of you there!
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's wonderful comments about my Tristano.


HIP HIP HORRAY!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> HIP HIP HORRAY!!!


What she said !!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What she said !!


Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think I'll be ready to start that soon, but went to Ravelry and put it in my library so I won't forget which one it is when I'm ready to begin.

Will the KAL always be up so when I start, I can read through and solve any questions I might run into?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> HIP HIP HORRAY!!!


Ditto!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just letting you know I published the design both here in the designer section and on Ravelry.


I have my copy 


> And... I will be starting the KAL for it on Wednesday Nov. 13. Hope to see a bunch of you there!


I'll be there with bells on !!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations, Dee!
I have not participated in a KAL before. Instructions how to find, join, etc, please?

(OMG, have to finish this baby blanket in 2 days....nobody talk to me, I'm busy....)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

linzers said:


> Congratulations, Dee!
> I have not participated in a KAL before. Instructions how to find, join, etc, please?
> 
> Just go to the Swaps, KAL, etc. section from the Home base of KP and it will be on the first page, I am sure...
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dee, can you post a link to the KAL thread here when you open the KAL? That way we will all get notice and even tho I won't be ready to start at that time, I can go there and mark the thread to watch it so I will get notices of posts on there and can read along.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Dee, can you post a link to the KAL thread here when you open the KAL? That way we will all get notice and even tho I won't be ready to start at that time, I can go there and mark the thread to watch it so I will get notices of posts on there and can read along.


I don't think I am allowed to cross post like that unfortunately. I can post that I started the KAL... and then you would have to go to the KAL section and find it... it would probably be close to the top of the first page so it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

nanciann said:


> linzers said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Dee!
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I don't think I am allowed to cross post like that unfortunately. I can post that I started the KAL... and then you would have to go to the KAL section and find it... it would probably be close to the top of the first page so it shouldn't be hard to find.


Sounds good ... thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Oh my, Patsy Ruth! You, too? I have never seen a shawl before that I felt I needed to have it for all the seasons. Tristano is beautiful. I don't know if Dee should keep on designing after this one, or quit b/c it can't get any better. Kidding on that one, Dee, of course you should keep on designing. Just wanted to emphasize the superlatives. I am pushing myself to finish a baby blanket that I started just as Dee debuted Tristano. I have to get this done b/f baby arrives, if I get deep into Trissy as I call her/it, that blanket will not happen on time.


I know you're kidding of course, but seriously... That is my greatest fear... that I don't have one more good design left in me... I worry about that after I publish every pattern! How did you know???

But thanks for the sentiment...you are very sweet.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I know you're kidding of course, but seriously... That is my greatest fear... that I don't have one more good design left in me... I worry about that after I publish every pattern! How did you know???
> 
> But thanks for the sentiment...you are very sweet.


With your talent Dee you will always have another shawl to design. I haven't seen anyone with so many great ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> With your talent Dee you will always have another shawl to design. I haven't seen anyone with so many great ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bless your heart... I hope you are right!!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Bless your heart... I hope you are right!!


We know we are right!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just letting you know I published the design both here in the designer section and on Ravelry.
> 
> And... I will be starting the KAL for it on Wednesday Nov. 13. Hope to see a bunch of you there!
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's wonderful comments about my Tristano.


Dee, the Ravelry page looks beautiful! I bought it from them. I know you like a good laugh....when I clicked "buy now" I could not connect, Google Chrome told me to try again...what ran through my head?..."oh, no, there is so much excitement about this, it's going to be like the Affordable Care act website..." Good news, I was successful second time around. And did I say that the printed pattern looks beautiful, too?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Dee, the Ravelry page looks beautiful! I bought it from them. I know you like a good laugh....when I clicked "buy now" I could not connect, Google Chrome told me to try again...what ran through my head?..."oh, no, there is so much excitement about this, it's going to be like the Affordable Care act website..." Good news, I was successful second time around.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And thanks.. I'm glad you think the Rav page looks nice. I always anguish over what photos to put, and where.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I know you're kidding of course, but seriously... That is my greatest fear... that I don't have one more good design left in me... I worry about that after I publish every pattern! How did you know???
> 
> But thanks for the sentiment...you are very sweet.


Most artists feel this way. This is a day for you to celebrate. We can talk about this another time/place.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got home the first thing I did was to buy this pattern. It is printing out now. I have been checking all day for it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> I just got home the first thing I did was to buy this pattern. It is printing out now. I have been checking all day for it.


Believe me, it was well worth the wait...Don't forget to check in on the KAL on the 13th.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I just bought my Tristano, but alas can not print it until new printer ink on Wednesday  Soon :-D :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

But you can look at it on your computer, can't you?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yes Pacific Rose! I will do indeed watch. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I don't think I am allowed to cross post like that unfortunately. I can post that I started the KAL... and then you would have to go to the KAL section and find it... it would probably be close to the top of the first page so it shouldn't be hard to find.


On the Tea Party we always post the link to the next one on the old one- I would have thought this was the same thing. But who knows?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stevie, here's a suggestion that maybe too big a step back for you. I've always loved the look of your shawl patterns. I'm a beginner who hesitates to try something too complicated for me. I plan to try the stitches in a light worsted weight yarn to see if I can get the stitches and tension right first. 

Is there a specific pattern of yours to consider? Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Revan said:


> Oh yes Pacific Rose! I will do indeed watch. :thumbup:


You said something about no printer ink and now, guess what my printer is telling me! Rats!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> On the Tea Party we always post the link to the next one on the old one...


Dee might not be allowed to do it because it could be seen as self serving. However, it wouldn't be the case if one of us did it. I know that I've done it when people have asked in other threads.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And thanks.. I'm glad you think the Rav page looks nice. I always anguish over what photos to put, and where.


I agree THE RAVELRY PAGE is TERRIFIC..............
I bought my pattern & have selected the yarn..........
Shalimar Breathless - fingering weight........
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I agree THE RAVELRY PAGE is TERRIFIC..............
> I bought my pattern & have selected the yarn..........
> Shalimar Breathless - fingering weight........
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oooohhh... Shalimar Breathless... PERFECT!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You said something about no printer ink and now, guess what my printer is telling me! Rats!


Oh no! Well, I guess we can both watch, right? LOL


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*THE KAL HAS BEGUN!!!!* Just wanted anyone who is interested to know that I had some free time and started the KAL a day early. So if anyone wants to come on over, it is posted in the KAL section. You can PM me for more details if you like. Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Stevie, here's a suggestion that maybe too big a step back for you. I've always loved the look of your shawl patterns. I'm a beginner who hesitates to try something too complicated for me. I plan to try the stitches in a light worsted weight yarn to see if I can get the stitches and tension right first.
> 
> Is there a specific pattern of yours to consider? Thank you.


Not a step back at all! All of my pattern that are not written specifically for lace weight can be done in any weight really. For example, I am sitting here typing wearing a fabulous worsted weight version of my Holbrook pattern knitted for me by my buddy Lorraine. She also did a great version of my Ruxton pattern in worsted. This Tristano Shawl would look wonderful in a light worsted.

I just started offering the sport weight versions on the pattern itself for the last two patterns, since I am loving the slightly heavier weights since they show the textures so nicely. It also opens up the pattern to people who love lace but not the skinny yarns!

You could also try my free Ashton pattern... that is a tutorial that is great for beginners. That shawl would look fine in a heavier weight, and I've seen it done in as heavy as worsted, no problem!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Stevie, here's a suggestion that maybe too big a step back for you. I've always loved the look of your shawl patterns. I'm a beginner who hesitates to try something too complicated for me. I plan to try the stitches in a light worsted weight yarn to see if I can get the stitches and tension right first.
> 
> Is there a specific pattern of yours to consider? Thank you.


Dee's patterns are so well written and clear, everything explained clearly, I can't imagine anyone having a problem with them. The first lace shawl (or lace anything) I ever attempted was the Ashton, and I did it! I was very intimidated by the thought of knitting such a thing. Now I'm a lace knitting addict. Don't be afraid. Go for it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cathy Ann, you could not have said it better! :thumbup: :thumbup: Revan


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Yes! Well stated CathyAnn! Okay! I'm heading over to the official KAL and see what's going on over there. I think I hear needles clicking.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Revan said:


> Oh no! Well, I guess we can both watch, right? LOL


Revan, I have a rough draft of the pattern cuz I'm one of Dee's test knitters, but will have to wait for that ink to print out the gorgeous final copy. Dee doesn't just do typical run-of-the-mill shawl patterns. Everyone of them is a work of art.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Dee's patterns are so well written and clear, everything explained clearly, I can't imagine anyone having a problem with them. The first lace shawl (or lace anything) I ever attempted was the Ashton, and I did it! I was very intimidated by the thought of knitting such a thing. Now I'm a lace knitting addict. Don't be afraid. Go for it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I totally agree with this. And if you do have any problems Dee, as well as all of us, are here for you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are so right Pacific Rose, and what an honor to be her test knitter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the encouragement.



CathyAnn said:


> Dee's patterns are so well written and clear, everything explained clearly, I can't imagine anyone having a problem with them. The first lace shawl (or lace anything) I ever attempted was the Ashton, and I did it! I was very intimidated by the thought of knitting such a thing. Now I'm a lace knitting addict. Don't be afraid. Go for it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Another gorgeous shawl designed by the master!
> Love the story behind the design and name.
> So well done!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Beverleyjean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


DITTO


----------

